# Putting equipment (i.e. heater) in an HOB filter



## pitabread (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm planning to set up a 5.5 gallon nano tank. Because of the small size, I want to keep as much equipment out of the tank as possible.

I'm planning to use an HOB filter (probably an Aquaclear 20 or 30) and was thinking about sticking the equipment in the media area of the filter. I figure I'm not going to need as much media given it's a planted tank, what about affixing a small heater in there? Also, if I rig up CO2, I'd want to try to put the diffusion output in there as well.

Anyone tried anything like this?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Sounds like a good idea for the heater, but I am not too sure it would be good for the CO2 diffuser since HoBs tend to agitate the water and outgas CO2. 

I think you should put the diffuser into the tank or find another way to hide it w/o the HoB


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I would becareful about adding a heater into a H.O.B filter, it could possibly melt the thing and cause it to leak. Check the material before doing so.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Interesting idea. I would be wary of having the heater in contact with any of the HOB parts and plastic. I'm not sure if it will cause the HOB to melt or not, but something to definately watch out for. I'm not quite sure where I would get a small and accurate enough heater to fit into the back of an HOB too. But if you find away I don't see why you can't run with it.

-John N.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Another alternative I would go with is an undergravel heater cable, just place it in the tank and put the substrate over it. The only thing that will be visible is the wire that comes out of your tank, but thats just like anything esle.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Good idea, Jdinh. That reminded me that I've heard people had good results with using a reptile heat pad placed directly underneath the entire tank. This added enough heat without adding that wire inside the tank. But of course your results will vary, so keep that receipt if it doesn't work the way you want it.

-John N.


----------



## pitabread (Jul 14, 2006)

John N. said:


> Interesting idea. I would be wary of having the heater in contact with any of the HOB parts and plastic. I'm not sure if it will cause the HOB to melt or not, but something to definately watch out for. I'm not quite sure where I would get a small and accurate enough heater to fit into the back of an HOB too. But if you find away I don't see why you can't run with it.
> 
> -John N.


I have a 50 watt hydor heater and it's small enough to fit in an Aquaclear 20. And I'd certainly make sure that the heater itself wasn't touching the plastic. Using suction cups, I should be able to stick it to the side of the inside of the HOB and leave about 1/2" of space at the bottom.


----------



## pitabread (Jul 14, 2006)

Jdinh04 said:


> Another alternative I would go with is an undergravel heater cable, just place it in the tank and put the substrate over it. The only thing that will be visible is the wire that comes out of your tank, but thats just like anything esle.


Hmmm, that's an idea. I'll do some research into those and see how effective it would be. Of course, if I can put the heater in the HOB, then I won't even have that wire in the tank.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

pitabread said:


> I have a 50 watt hydor heater and it's small enough to fit in an Aquaclear 20. And I'd certainly make sure that the heater itself wasn't touching the plastic. Using suction cups, I should be able to stick it to the side of the inside of the HOB and leave about 1/2" of space at the bottom.


This should work but I'd find a 2nd, backup method to keep the heater from touching the sides: suction cups do release themselves from what they're attached to from time to time...


----------



## andrewwl (Sep 26, 2005)

Search for the Aquaclear hang-on-back filters that the saltwater guys modify into refugiums. Many stick their heaters back there with no problem


----------



## pitabread (Jul 14, 2006)

I got my AQ 70 today and the 25 watt heater I bought more than fits. A local shop has small heater guards (6"), so I think I'll get one of those. That way there will be no chance of the heater touching the filter plastic, even if the suction cups come undone.


----------

